# Another Occupy Wall Street thread



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

But I love this one.










:rollin:

huntin1


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sure the armed forces have plenty of job openings for those that march at the protests. Too bad they don't have the balls to sign up to earn a wage and give back to the country that protects their idiotic ways.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I get so t'ed off watching this crap on TV I want to toss it out the window. I am going to try and not watch any news/current events related TV shows until December 2012.


----------



## farmer1950 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's nice to know other people out there agree that these protesters should stop whining and work a little. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure working gives a lot more financial support than protesting.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Let me understand this correctly...

You oppose those that Protest the Trillions of dollars that Banksters took from the US taxpayers to pay the Banksters BONUSES and to offset their gambling losses, on the Securities markets?

Our dollar has lost 96% of its value since 1913, but those that run the system are above reproach and criticism?

1 in 3 manufacturing jobs left America since 2000, jobs are scarce (Outside of Military but thats another issue) and those that protest this very system are villified?
Do you see anything wrong with such logic?
Will you support them when they Protest the Federal Reserve? 
Or tell them to get a job working for the military in a brutal and failing counter insurgency in Afganistan?

*A Dollar's Worth in 1913 Costs $23.52 Today. Thank the Federal Reserve Banksters* 
According to the Federal Reserve's own Minneapolis Ninth District website, the U.S. Dollar has been devalued by 2,352% since the Federal Reserve came into existence in 1913. 
If you feel poorer, it's because you are. 
What a Dollar bought then, takes $23.52 - to buy today. You can thank the Banksters.'


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have thought that a highly intellegent person such as yourself would be able to figure this out. But, to do that you would have to get over your hatred first.

I do not oppose peaceful protests, I do not oppose their protests against banking, or anyone else.

Study this picture carefully:










Do you not find it ironic that these people protest corporations that provide jobs and manufacture goods? The very goods that you see this occupier utilizing while protesting the corporations that provided them. I certainly do. If they feel so strongly about something then why are they contributing to the wealth of the corporations that they are so vehemently against?

Here is what the picture in my intial post says to me. The guys in the picture got off their butts and joined the military. They may not agree with the reasons that they are where they are, but they do it out of a sense of duty. They are hungry for news from home, and what do they get. A bunch of whiney spoiled brats *****ing about not getting their fair share.

You may get something different. That's ok, you're entitled to your opinion...............even if it is wrong. :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

huntin1 said:


> I would have thought that a highly intellegent person such as yourself would be able to figure this out. But, to do that you would have to get over your hatred first.
> 
> I do not oppose peaceful protests, I do not oppose their protests against banking, or anyone else.
> Study this picture carefully: The Protestors werent protesting Dell, HP or APPLE!!!
> ...





> Do you not find it ironic that these people protest corporations that provide jobs and manufacture goods? The very goods that you see this occupier utilizing while protesting the corporations that provided them. I certainly do. If they feel so strongly about something then why are they contributing to the wealth of the corporations that they are so vehemently against?


The Protestors were not protesting Dell, HP or APPLE!!! 
The Corps protested were mostly WALL STREET firms, Gangsters in Suits who made off with our trillions.
Jobs markets have collapsed, 1 in 3 manufaturing jobs left this coutnry forever under the Bush presidency, those people have every right to protest. 
Corporations closing doors to move overseas While reporting Record profits is Shameful. Should be illegal also. W
e need Fair trade, not free trade.



> Here is what the picture in my intial post says to me. The guys in the picture got off their butts and joined the military. They may not agree with the reasons that they are where they are, but they do it out of a sense of duty. They are hungry for news from home, and what do they get. A bunch of whiney spoiled brats b*tching about not getting their fair share.


I feel sorry for you.
'Not getting your share' is alot different than having yourself, Your kids, and Grand kids strapped WITH DEBT to pay Bailouts to Bankster Wall Street Firms.

And why should anyone take part in a condemned, illegal Occupation for the Military industrial establishment and be a NWO henchman, serving a corrupt government? 
I cant wait to have you lavish praise on the Homosexual military we now have serving the US of A.
General Patton rolls in his grave.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Duplicate


----------

